
Yearly lessons by a freelance dev concerned with holistic productivity - charris0
http://harrischris.com/article/yearly-review-2017-lessons
======
aynsof
Fantastic ideas here! I love your peaceful, holistic approach to an industry
that is so often dominated by stress, last-minute planning, and local
optimisation at the expense of the whole. Thanks so much for sharing.

